# How to fool websense and enable gtalk ?



## esumitkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

all proxies websense catches...and blocks ... like meebo etc
can u suggest some website whr i can chat on google talk ? and websense doesnt detect it


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 18, 2008)

What have you got yourself into ?


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

mention your intention


----------



## anarchist (Sep 18, 2008)

his intentions are clear : chating & chating in office hours


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ anarchist is the smartest guy   
he is right.......now suggest some solution or proxy which websense cant detect


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

conventionally, none yet


----------



## dreams (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ wrong..Ther is a software cald GPass..download tht s/w somehow and install it and fool websense.

We in our office have personally used it and even our sys admins cannot block GPass.

Hell lot of a gr8 software.

*www.gpass1.com/


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ ok dreams lemme try and see if it works in ofc 
anyways THANX ....


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

well if i say that publicly wont it be somewhat PUBLIC????


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2008)

@dreams ..yaar Gpass is showing in tunnel status ---> error not coonected :firewall not open or proxy settings error ..I have played with all options in proxy etc still no luck 
wat to do now


----------



## dreams (Sep 20, 2008)

^^It happens sometimes..ther is one stable version which works fine..try to d/l the older or newer versions and check..


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ I had dloaded from its website....is it not the latest version ?


----------



## dreams (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know the version number..but there were many version making rounds in my office and the same issue has occurred to us..when one version doesn't work the other does..but this is temp downservice. try later and check.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ which version was wrkg in your office ?


----------



## dreams (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ I am not sure buddy..but the version working was having a graph in it showing the internet traffic, it was a silverish theme.

PS ; Post a screenshot of ur GPass..let me try to find out.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 20, 2008)

is it ok to chat while working hours??????


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ haha...jai..is it OK to download movie frm torrents ..it depends on u buddy ..wat u perceive as right or wrong ....its u to decide ...got it ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

My PM used to say that in 8 hours of office one works only for 4 hours or even less


----------



## dreams (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ 4 hrs...no way.. i say only for a hour one works.. i too do the same.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ hahaha..buddies ..u also in IT..........gr8....PM me in which IT companies u r...

Here I have come on a short term US assignment and wat i see ppl work 8 hrs quality work..even drinking coffee etc is while working..they work frm 8-4pm and njoy their personal life afterwards ..8 hrs is more than sufficient if u do quality work


----------



## casanova (Sep 21, 2008)

You can try using talkgadget.google.com

This just works fine @ my office.

8 hours. We have to work for 9:15 hours


----------

